# Tree crews work via email/tablet



## a_lopa (Mar 28, 2012)

Im thinking of getting samsung tablets to video/picture my succesful estimates to forward to my tree crew in case im not there when the jobs being done they can reference exactly whats being done.

Can anyone give me any advice??Im not looking for a whole software package just an easier way!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 28, 2012)

Evernote


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

*good idea*

Hey good idea on getting the tablet, when I switched my crew from blackberries to iphones, it's been invaluable. I tried out the android stuff but I felt it was too complicated, I know we are going to be waiting on the windows 8 tablets coming out. It's better for giving out estimates, there's just nothing that can replace microsoft word or excel on an ipad or android tablet yet...

Mike- Evernote is awesome!!!


----------

